# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Hot end removal (errors) - Printrbot GoLarge V2

## Wrench

Hey all, first, let me say I couldn't find the Printrbot subforum after looking for like 20 minutes. If a moderator wants to move this, by all means. It should, however, be applicable to other makes/models. I've got an old Printrbot goLarge V2 that's been my workhorse for many years. I'm working on a project for which I need to remove the hot ends from the 2nd and 3rd extruders to get them out of the way. When I do this of course, the firmware sees that it isn't receiving temperature readouts from those two hot-ends and gives error messages, and shuts itself down. I've looked through the gcode repositor on the RepRap wiki, and haven't seen anything to either  A) set the number of 'active' ectrudersB) skip errors and continue I'm hoping there is something non-firmware compiling I can do because it's a Printrbot, and thus long-unsupported.

----------

